# Quarantine soccer



## espola (Mar 19, 2020)

Fox Sports 1 is showing the WWC final from 2015.  I won't spoil it for you.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 20, 2020)

It's nice you found a place to social distance yourself. Later....


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2020)

I had forgotten how good a game that was.  Wambach's last WWC appearance, among other things.


----------

